# Pevey Vyper 60 watt tube amp



## WVNative

Hey guys, I have a Peavey Vyper Tube amp on the blink. When I turn it on all the lights on the display light up but when I plug in I get no sound, nah da, nothing, not even a crackling sound. Any ideas on what would cause that or where I could take it. It is still under warranty but at this point I'm ready to pay someone to just fix it within reason. Any info would be appreciated. I live in Humble so hopefully some place close to that. Someone mentioned a power supply but I would think if it were that nothing would power up.


----------



## bassguitarman

The power supply that powers the 6L6's probably supplies 250-400+ vdc. Since this is a very recent amp, the display is most likely powered by a low voltage (<18V) supply. Older amps used incandescent lamps and neon bulbs that ran on 110V. So it is quite possible that everything lights up, but does nothing. This amp apparently uses a pair of 6L6's and a 12 AX7 as a phase inverter.

I attempted to find a schematic online, with no success. However, this particular amp seems to have its share of reliability problems. I did find one inexpensive possibility: Try the headphone jack. The headphone jack overrides the speaker. If you do have sound through the headphone jack, you need to replace the jack itself (should be simple and cheap).

For further reading:

http://forums.peavey.com/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=18104


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

I've heard the same about them and customer support is lacking..

I'm gettin rid of 1 of my marshall mg50's and gettin the Crate V33 head, so I can get me some tube action going... Supposed ta be rock solid and very dependable...


----------



## bassguitarman

I guess I stumped the band with my answer.


----------

